# Predator 3500 generator keeps shutting off!



## Mattbsmith11

Predator 3500 generator keeps shutting off! I have a generator that runs good but then will shut off after 15 seconds. It will start right back up then shut off again. I have cleaned the carb and fuel tank and changed spark plug. Has anyone else had this problem before?


----------



## backwoodsman

Low oil shutdown? Maybe it's high enough to let it start, but shuts off when oil gets splashed around and the level in the sump drops below minimum.


----------



## Mattbsmith11

The oil level was good. The oil level sensor was bad I unplugged it and the generator ran like a champ.


----------



## johan

I had the same problem after roughly 15 seconds. I assumed that I had cleaned the carb enough. Especially regarding clearing the tiny orifice in the black plastic part. Then the problem persisted too. Then I saw this (different carb but same principle: needle valve cleaning). In my case a _very tiny_ fragment of what looked like rubber, I assume from the fuel line, got stuck the needle valve. Removing that solved the problem completely. Maybe this helps.


----------



## iowagold

also try with out the fuel cap.. some of the fuel cap vents are not venting right on all gen sets..
dang fuel is eating the seals and sticking them shut..
if it runs with the fuel cap removed order a new fuel cap.

and yes on the low oil sensor, they fail as well.. heat gets them or they start to leak oil out.
run a magnetic dip stick, and a magnetic drain plug if your gen set has a drain plug.
clean the trash off of the magnetic dip stick every time you check the oil..
this keeps the magnetic trash build up off the magnetic oil level switch inside the crank case.


----------



## desertratt68

is it an inverter or traditional gen. the new inverter generators usually have a gas cap vent switch. that got me the first time i got an inverter gen. otherwise kinda sounds like a vacuume leak. check carb for tightness and look close at any carb to engine gaskets if they look dried out you may have leaking.


----------



## GinB

johan said:


> I had the same problem after roughly 15 seconds. I assumed that I had cleaned the carb enough. Especially regarding clearing the tiny orifice in the black plastic part. Then the problem persisted too. Then I saw this (different carb but same principle: needle valve cleaning). In my case a _very tiny_ fragment of what looked like rubber, I assume from the fuel line, got stuck the needle valve. Removing that solved the problem completely. Maybe this helps.


Im having an issue with my predator 3500. Carb is super clean. So i took out the jet and tried "cleaning" it. But i dont think i cleaned it good enough. What is the best way to clean that thing?!


----------



## iowagold

GinB said:


> Im having an issue with my predator 3500. Carb is super clean. So i took out the jet and tried "cleaning" it. But i dont think i cleaned it good enough. What is the best way to clean that thing?!


ultrasonic clean is the best way.
make sure you remove the servo motor!!
see the page below for good units and instructions
Click here for the ultrasonic page
there are hidden passages in the carbs..
so there are two ways of dealing with this.
ultrasonic, or replace the carb.
darn bad fuel out there right now..
i converted all of my generators to trifuel in the fleet..
natural gas as my primary fuel..
now i have non of the issues with carb and bad gasoline.


----------



## GinB

Thank you!!! I cant wait to try it on mine!!!


----------



## jjrubaautomotivedies

I have a predator 3500 generator inverter i. Cleaned carburetor all jets put new coil new lighter and still shuts off after 15 seconds why


----------



## OrlyP

jjrubaautomotivedies said:


> I have a predator 3500 generator inverter i. Cleaned carburetor all jets put new coil new lighter and still shuts off after 15 seconds why


Most likely the low-oil sensor triggering the shutdown. Things you can do:

1. Engine oil might be low. Check the level. Confirm that it is full. If it's low, fill it up to the full mark and see if that solves your issue.
2. The low-oil sensor could be stuck. Try to disconnect it and see if that solves the issue.
3. The low-oil module could be defective. Disconnect it from the ignition coil kill wire and see if the engine still shuts down.


----------



## hollowlog

Mattbsmith11 said:


> Predator 3500 generator keeps shutting off! I have a generator that runs good but then will shut off after 15 seconds. It will start right back up then shut off again. I have cleaned the carb and fuel tank and changed spark plug. Has anyone else had this problem before?


This YouTube video shows a similar problem to yours and how it was resolved.


----------



## hollowlog

hollowlog said:


> This YouTube video shows a similar problem to yours and how it was resolved.


The relevant info starts at 2:20 in.


----------



## OrlyP

hollowlog said:


> This YouTube video shows a similar problem to yours and how it was resolved.





hollowlog said:


> The relevant info starts at 2:20 in.


Video link?


----------



## hollowlog

OrlyP said:


> Video link?


----------

